# Doyon vs Bakemax Dough Sheeters



## lkazanov (Oct 10, 2020)

Chefs,

Looking for opinion if Doyon is truly worth the cost. We are cake and pastry operation and looking for a reversible dough sheeter. Shopping Katom and looking at options. The Doyon is quite pricey. There are Bakemax options. All opinions welcome.


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Although I've never used a Doyon, in all my experience with different types of sheeters, I think even if you buy the cheaper one, it will still be a fine sheeter. Even the sh**ty sheeters aren't that bad because compared to rolling out by hand, anything is better. Apparently, the newer sheeters have some electronic bells and whistles that add to convenience, but in my book, more bells and whistles just mean more things to repair. Electronics really don't fare well in a bakery environment I've found.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

chefpeon said:


> Although I've never used a Doyon, in all my experience with different types of sheeters, I think even if you buy the cheaper one, it will still be a fine sheeter. Even the sh**ty sheeters aren't that bad because compared to rolling out by hand, anything is better. Apparently, the newer sheeters have some electronic bells and whistles that add to convenience, but in my book, more bells and whistles just mean more things to repair. Electronics really don't fare well in a bakery environment I've found.


We used a pizza rolling machine, very fast but better than doing it by hand.


----------

